
Startup Pitching Event – Israel, Eilat - jjmitcham91
http://pitching.startupblink.com
======
jjmitcham91
Hi Everyone! StartupBlink will be hosting a pitching event this Wednesday
showcasing some of the best Startups in the beautiful city of Eilat, Israel.
Eilat is an agri-tech and maritime capital for startups and a very inspiring
example of how a relatively small ecosystem is making waves! This is your
chance to learn about a new ecosystem that could be an ideal place for you to
relocate! Register here!

